# Excel spreadsheet ascension ordering?



## JPaterson (Apr 8, 2006)

In Microsoft Excel 2003, how do I create a macro that allows me to add a small arrow that will allow me to sort spreadsheet columns?

For example, if I want to create a book collection, I'd like arrows under both "Title" and "Author" so I can sort accordingly, and any additional information, such as "Read?" or "Comments" will be sorted with it, so that the sort doesn't throw off the remaining columns.

Like in the image below:










I downloaded that template from Microsoft's website, but nowhere can I figure out how to add those black arrows that will allow me to sort columns. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

What you're talking about (I think) is *Autofilter*.

Select your cell, then go to the menu bar and click Data > Filter > Autofilter. The dropdown arrows will appear - you can now filter your data as required. 

Sorting is something else. The data in each line will remain in it's correct order, only the lines themselves will move according to the sort criteria entered. To sort, click Data > Sort and then choose your sort options from the dialogue box.

Does this help?


----------



## JPaterson (Apr 8, 2006)

It does help, thank you.

Your first answer is the one I was looking for. I wanted something that if I were to publish, people could sort columns according to what they wanted. "Date Added", "Price", "A-Z", "Z-A" sort of thing.

Thanks again.


----------

